# Movie:  "The Wind That Shakes the Barley"



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2010)

Just finished watching "The Wind That Shakes the Barley":
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460989/
http://is.gd/d5zao

Outstanding film about insurgency during the Irish War of Independence (1919–1921) and the Irish Civil War (1922–1923).  Also very good material on how the "bad guys" deal with each other when there's a split over "victory" vs. "sell out".  A good watch.


----------

